# Applied for PRP under 26B... But I now want to apply for CSV...



## ray_mbchb (Dec 3, 2019)

I already applied for my PRP under 26B spouse around 8 months ago, I called DHA and they say it is in the Adjudication stage... 

I am currently on a relative's visa which expires in approx 1 year....

Obtaining a work endorsement is proving difficult for me because I need a job before I can apply for an endorsement to work, employers are not willing to wait 2-3 months for the endorsement and most won't even look at me because I have to declare I do not have a work permit in my application (catch 22 situation going on here....)

I just feel its easier to apply for a CSV since I have all the relevant documentation...Is this a good idea? Will, it jeopardise my current PRP application?


Any information would be appreciated, 

Thanks peeps!


----------



## Kolly_bright (Nov 18, 2019)

Pls go for the CSV application if your profession is under the critical skills list. I know someone who has been where you are, but made the CSV application and got the critical skill Visa, got his PR (under section 27b) few months later and got his SA ID document few days ago


----------



## ray_mbchb (Dec 3, 2019)

Kolly_bright said:


> Pls go for the CSV application if your profession is under the critical skills list. I know someone who has been where you are, but made the CSV application and got the critical skill Visa, got his PR (under section 27b) few months later and got his SA ID document few days ago



Thanks Kolly! I've applied and submitted all the documents.... Let's see how it goes :fingerscrossed:


----------

